# Hair loss during pct?



## The Prototype (Dec 1, 2010)

Anyone experience this? I've read a few threads of people losing a lot of hair during pct and not during cycle.


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 1, 2010)

Strange why they would loose hair during PCT but not cycle...


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 1, 2010)

Not sure. A guy on another board said his was falling out like crazy but nothing during cycle.


----------



## brandon123 (Dec 1, 2010)

Im willing to bet that he used long acting Test. started PCT right after last inject and didn't continue with Taking in large amounts of protien.  Protein is essentail for hair growth.   *just a wild guess*.


----------



## LAM (Dec 1, 2010)

in general it doesn't make any sense since scientists discovered that it is not DHT levels but how the hair follicle reacts to DHT that causes a decrease in the hair growth cycle. if it was spotty hair loss I would look into alopecia, etc.


----------



## MaxBiceps (Dec 2, 2010)

hair shafts can fall out weeks after the follicle is damaged. One can subject themselves to high amounts of androgens and not ahave a shed for some time. completely normal. 





On a side note I have a shedding problem but have learned to control it tho not cure it. I keep total androgen levels lower than most by cruising on test around 200 mgs/week then i add a low dose anabolic or androgen when i want to 'cycle.' I keep the total level at or below 400 mgs/week (i am very sensitive to hair shedding), and then cruise back to a baseline 200mgs test c after 8 or 12 weeks of stacking. I have found this works best for me. 

I have heard that it's not just the total amount of androgens but how long you are subjecting your follicles to this hormone induced damage. That said, however, I dont experience shedding unless I spike my hormones over a certain level. A "point of no return" if you will. And I don't really notice any fallout from low dose cruising or keeping total androgens at a moderate level.

This protocol has allowed me to use stronger androgens without worry (like tren, dht derivatives, etc). Once I get itchy scalp I back off for a while until everything is fine again.

I beleive most people with MPB can get away with higher doses but this is what works for me.

This is in no way fact, just what has worked for me.


----------

